
Design Documentaries - mildrenben
https://rrrepo.co/repo/designDocumentaries
======
coob
Can't find this on the list, but I loved this video of Aaron Draplin working
through a new logo design:

[http://vimeo.com/113751583](http://vimeo.com/113751583)

~~~
mildrenben
If you sign up, you can submit it directly and get the credit for it :) If you
don't want to, let me know and I'll just add it myself :)

------
petekp
Also check out [http://designers.watch](http://designers.watch) \- very nice,
curated collection of design-related documentaries.

------
baseballmerpeak
_51_ Design Documentaries

It's an excellent list. Most designers will have seen many of these already.

~~~
mildrenben
You actually counted, I'm impressed!

~~~
baseballmerpeak
I counted the ones that I had seen. Then counted the ones I hadn't.

------
nrjames
Great list! I would add the Clouds Documentary:
[http://cloudsdocumentary.com](http://cloudsdocumentary.com)

~~~
mildrenben
If you sign up, you can submit it directly and get the credit for it :)

If you don't want to, let me know and I'll just add it myself :)

------
kachhalimbu
That looks like a great list of documentaries. I might watch few of them this
weekend. The website could use ngCloak though as the angular expressions flash
for a sec or two before the actual data loads.

~~~
mildrenben
Thanks for the feedback. I'll pass it on to the backend dev. I agree, the
flash annoys me.

------
muchcomment
Great resource! The scrolling is weird on mobile safari. May be missing some
-webkit-overflow: touch to the scrolling element.

------
duncanawoods
@mildrenben - I see its your site so just a heads-up that the font rendering
on rrrepo is _really_ poor on Win7 Firefox.

~~~
mildrenben
I am aware of that, and I have tried everything I can to fix it, but nothing
works.

We're looking into other fonts now to make Firefox a better experience, as
right now it isn't that great.

There are other things we need to fix on Firefox too, which we will be fixing
over the next couple weeks.

------
dublinben
I really appreciate the intuitive UX here, that (almost) every title links to
a streaming copy of the film.

------
molecule
Scrolling this page is frustrating in iOS Safari, as inertial scrolling seems
to be disabled or broken.

------
davidduck
@mildrenben Great work. Solid collection and love the other rrrepos as well.
:)

------
tomelders
Snark Attack! I think this title should have been: "50 Design Documentaries"

~~~
jchendy
Doesn't HN have a rule about no numbers of things in the title? So the most
appropriate submission would just be "Design Documentaries"

~~~
jchendy
...and now that's the title! Way to go team tomelders+jchendy.

